# 800 MS Points



## Yetman (Feb 22, 2011)

What to buy? Got Limbo, got Braid and Peggle (though I cant play either of them without connecting to Live cos they ballsed up my license when I got a new box ) and I dont like Plants vs Zombies....

Any ideas? Thinking maybe Rez or Pacman....


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 23, 2011)

Rez & Pacman are amazing.

Geometry Wars 2 is only 400msp at the moment, I think.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2011)

Pacman, it's fucking great!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm in the to 2% of Pacman players, woo!


----------



## Yetman (Feb 23, 2011)

Is it worth getting the full game of pacman? The demo is basically it.....isnt it? What else does it offer?

Same with Rez - is there any more to it than the demo?


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 23, 2011)

One of the later levels in Rez has pretty much the best music in any game ever. If you've got a decent sound setup it's probably worth it for that.



e2a it's this, but what's great is the way it builds as you level up and get to the boss.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh god I DONT BLOODY KNOW! Rez sounds great....hmmm....

Can anyone answer my questions above? That will decide it for me


----------



## Sunray (Feb 24, 2011)

Pacman DX is meant to be the biz, don't know about rez


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 24, 2011)

Rez, with headphones on, close to the screen, in the dark. Synesthesia!


----------



## baffled (Feb 25, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Pacman DX is meant to be the biz


 
and from the 28th Feb it'll only be 400msp (gold members only)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 25, 2011)

baffled said:


> and from the 28th Feb it'll only be 400msp (gold members only)


 
Absolute bargain!


----------



## Yetman (Feb 25, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Rez, with headphones on, close to the screen, in the dark. Synesthesia!


 
Oh yes, on ketamine it is ace


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 25, 2011)

baffled said:


> and from the 28th Feb it'll only be 400msp (gold members only)


 
Nice!


----------

